# BMW Motorrad Race Trophy: Riders from Canada and Spain move to the fore



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Munich, 8th July 2014. BMW Motorrad privateers were once again victorious on various continents last weekend. Jordan Szoke (CA) tasted success in the Canadian Superbike Championship (CSBK), while Ivan Silva Alberola (ES) and Daniel Rivas Fernandez (ES) finished one-two for BMW in the Superbike class of the Spanish Motorcycle Championship (CEV). In the World Superbike Championship, Sylvain Barrier (FR) returned to form after a long injury to claim an emphatic victory in the EVO class.

*BMW Motorrad Race Trophy: Szoke and Silva Alberola on the up.*

The battle at the top of the BMW Motorrad Race Trophy remains exciting this week. Cyril Brunet-Lugardon (FR) and Emilien Jaillet (FR) from the French Superbike Championship (FSBK) are level on points at the top of the standings. Both have 143.00 Race Trophy points to their name. In the case of a tie, the number of race wins is decisive: as Brunet-Lugardon has won once more than his compatriot Jaillet this season, he is classed as the leader. However, the chasing pack continue to take every opportunity to pick up points and, as the race calendars are completely different in the individual championships, major changes are afoot every week in the BMW Motorrad Race Trophy standings.

One man who took full advantage of the opportunity to score Race Trophy points this weekend was Canada's Jordan Szoke. He lined up at the second round of the Canadian Superbike Championship (CSBK) in St. Eustache (CA). As at the season-opener in Shannonville (CA), Szoke was unbeatable on his BMW S 1000 RR. He claimed both pole position and the win in St. Eustache. This not only saw Szoke extend his lead in the CSBK, but also significantly increased his points tally in the Race Trophy. He has now climbed to third overall with 129.00 points.

Level on points (129.00), but with one win fewer to his name, is the new fourth-placed man Ivan Silva Alberola (ES). He races in the Superbike class of the Spanish Motorcycle Championship (CEV). The fifth round of the season in this series was held in Albacete (ES), and BMW had plenty to cheer about. BMW Motorrad not only claimed its first win of the season in Sunday's second race, but also achieved a one-two. Cheered on by his entire family, Silva Alberola came home first on the BMW S 1000 RR fielded by Targobank Motorsport to move into the overall lead in the CEV Riders' Championship. Daniel Rivas Fernandez (ES / Easyrace Superbike) crossed the line second to complete the BMW one-two. Rivas Fernandes was fourth in race one, with Silva Alberola behind him in fifth place.

*FIM World Superbike Championship in Portimão.*

Portimão on the Algarve coast of Portugal was the venue for the eighth round of the 2014 World Superbike Championship (WSBK) at the weekend. Sylvain Barrier of the BMW Motorrad Italia SBK team emphatically announced his return to form. The Frenchman had been forced to take a three-month break from racing after a serious crash in his car, and only returned to action at the previous round in Misano (IT). In Portugal, there was no sign of his lengthy injury. On Saturday, Barrier first missed out on the decisive Superpole 2 on his BMW S 1000 RR, and eventually qualified tenth, making him the best-placed EVO rider. In the opening race on Sunday, which was held in dry conditions, Barrier missed out on victory in the EVO class by just a few thousandths of a second. He led the EVO class until shortly before the finish, when David Salom (ES) sneaked past in the final few metres. Barrier finished runner-up in the EVO class (tenth overall). It rained in the second race, but there was no catching the Frenchman this time: he crossed the finish line as the winner of the EVO class (eleventh overall).

Injury prevented Imre Toth (HU/BMW Team Toth) from competing in Portimão. His Superbike version of the RR was ridden by Gabor Rizmayer (HU). He came home 17th and 19th. Peter Sebestyen (HU), who lined up on an EVO version of the RR for BMW Team Toth, was unable to finish race one and did not start the second race.

There is no time to catch a breath for the WSBK teams and riders. Directly after the races at Portimão they headed to the United States. The iconic Laguna Seca Raceway in California will host the ninth round of the 2014 season this weekend.

*FIM Superstock 1000 Cup in Portimão.*

Portimão hosted the fifth race of the season in the FIM Superstock 1000 Cup (WSTK). The best-placed BMW Motorrad privateer was Federico d'Annunzio (IT/FDA Racing Team) who finished seventh. Robert Muresan (RO/H-Moto Team) was twelfth. The riders from the Motxoracing team, Federico Sandi (IT) and Remo Castellarin (IT) came home 13th and 17th.



16. Eeki Kuparinen (FI/CEV/80,00), 17. Federico D'Annunzio (IT/WSTK/78,00), 18. Matthieu Lussiana (FR/BRSBK/69,50), 19. Leon Bovee (NL/IDM/67,50), 20. Dominik Vincon (DE/IDM/60,75), 21. Marc Neumann (DE/IDM/58,50), 22. Janine Davies (ZA/SAM/58,05), 23. Stefan Nebel (DE/IDM/54,75), 24. Uwe Gürck (DE/SWC/51,12), 25. Denni Schiavoni (IT/CIV/50,00), 26. Florian Drouin (FR/FSBK/48,00), 27. Jean Foray (FR/FSBK/45,00), 28. Björn Stuppi (DE/EWC/42,35), 29. Hayato Takada (JP/MFJ/42,35), 30. Florian Brunet-Lugardon (FR/FSBK/41,00), 31. Jörg Steinhausen (DE/SWC/40,80), 32. Thomas Hainthaler (DE/IDM/40,50), 33. Mark Albrecht (DE/IDM/36,75), 34. Daisaku Sakai (JP/MFJ/30,00), 35. Robert Muresan (RO/WSTK/30,00), 36. Kohji Teramoto (JP/MFJ/26,60). 37. Sergiy Grygorovych (UA/IDM/25,50), 38. Lucas Barros (BR/BRSBK/21,00), 39. Camille Hedelin (FR/FSBK/18,00), 40. Tim Robinson (CA/CSBK/17,50), 41. Luciano Ribodino (AR/BRSBK/16,50), 42. Alessio Velini (IT/CIV/15,00), 43. Lucas Teodoro (BR/BRSBK/9,00), 44. Imre Toth (HU/WSBK/6,50), 45. David Datzer (DE/IDM/6,00), 46. Rémi Boitel (FR/FSBK/6,00), 47. Shinya Takeishi (JP/MFJ/6,00), 48. Martjin Polinder (DK/IDM/3,00), 49. Peter Sebestyen (HU/WSBK/3,00), 50. Filip Altendorfer (DE/EWC/0,00), 50. Florian Bauer (DE/EWC/0,00), 50. Rico Löwe (DE/EWC/0,00), 50. Didier Grams (DE/Macau Grand Prix/0,00)

It is still possible to register for the 2014 BMW Motorrad Race Trophy on the website www.bmw-motorrad.de/motorsport. The deadline for registrations for the current season is not until 2nd November 2014, entry is free. Regardless of when the registrations are received, each participant will receive points for all the race events he/she has competed in since the start of the scoring period on 15th February 2014. So the ranking can also continuously change as new participants are added.


----------

